# CIBERimagen :: AGAINST THE TERRORISM :: 2004



## fcrespo (Apr 30, 2004)

This month I show the honoring that the people of Madrid dedicated to the victims of the attempt of March 11 on Atocha's Station.
http://www.ciberimagen.com


----------



## Artemis (May 17, 2004)

Now thats a good website, shame i cant read it.


----------

